# ETMC-Pasadena



## mgaska84 (May 1, 2013)

I was recently hired at ETMC-Pasadena for a medic position.  Im moving down from Seattle in June to start my orientation.  ETMC doesn't list their protocols online, does anyone know about them?  Good company?  I was given the choice to work Pasadena, Waco or Tyler, is Pasadena a good choice?  I want to make sure there is no Fire/Medic response, and I know Pasadena only has volunteers.  Any thoughts, opinions or ideas about either Waco or Tyler?


----------



## RocketMedic (May 1, 2013)

mgaska84 said:


> I was recently hired at ETMC-Pasadena for a medic position.  Im moving down from Seattle in June to start my orientation.  ETMC doesn't list their protocols online, does anyone know about them?  Good company?  I was given the choice to work Pasadena, Waco or Tyler, is Pasadena a good choice?  I want to make sure there is no Fire/Medic response, and I know Pasadena only has volunteers.  Any thoughts, opinions or ideas about either Waco or Tyler?



Well....if you like pain management, Paramedics Plus is not the place for you. Waco and Tyler have pretty conservative protocols. usalsfyre can fill you in more.


----------



## Fish (May 3, 2013)

mgaska84 said:


> I was recently hired at ETMC-Pasadena for a medic position.  Im moving down from Seattle in June to start my orientation.  ETMC doesn't list their protocols online, does anyone know about them?  Good company?  I was given the choice to work Pasadena, Waco or Tyler, is Pasadena a good choice?  I want to make sure there is no Fire/Medic response, and I know Pasadena only has volunteers.  Any thoughts, opinions or ideas about either Waco or Tyler?



It is my understanding that Pasadena, Waco, and Tyler are all BLS fire departments.


----------



## usalsfyre (May 3, 2013)

Pasadena has a BLS fire department. They will first respond at the First Responder level. 

ETMC has...interesting protocols. Very progressive in some areas and almost "retro" in others. PM me for more details.


----------



## kymedic25 (May 5, 2013)

If you are looking for excellent pre-hospital medicine with liberal protocols, look at MCHD (Montgomery County Hospital District EMS).  www.mchd-tx.org

Jason


----------



## FoleyArtist (Jul 22, 2013)

hey everyone, just found this thread. i have a phone interview with etmc pasadena weds and was hoping anyone could help me out what to expect? this is my first time doing a phone interview and actually applying to a job where i'd have to relocate. i'm kinda excited its a big deal for me.

any help appreciated. thanks.


----------



## Jambi (Jul 22, 2013)

I think they were speaking about the city in Texas.


----------



## FoleyArtist (Jul 22, 2013)

Jambi said:


> I think they were speaking about the city in Texas.



I know. Because there's no ETMC in Pasadena ca. Thanks. I have an interview with Texas.


----------



## Jambi (Jul 22, 2013)

Sorry. I saw your location and made an assumption. my bad. Good luck.


----------



## klong707 (Jun 10, 2015)

Looking to relocate to waco,tx from cali anyone know what pay is for a new medic and do they run 911 there and how are protocols in waco.


----------



## klong707 (Jul 27, 2015)

Im now looking into moving to pasadena from california can anyone share their experience is etmc a good company to work for?


----------

